# The Complete Jewish Bible



## Mayflower (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone familair with the Complete Jewish Bible ? Thoughts ?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Jewish-Bible-OE-David-Stern/dp/1880226480/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248875691&sr=1-1#]Amazon.com: Complete Jewish Bible-OE (9781880226483): David H. Stern: Books[/ame]


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 29, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Anyone familair with the Complete Jewish Bible ? Thoughts ?
> 
> Amazon.com: Complete Jewish Bible-OE (9781880226483): David H. Stern: Books



Not familiar with it... but why would you want it?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

All the wacky Messainic folks around here have one.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a copy. OT is basically a reworked 1917 JPS translation, NT is based on the Critical Text. Uses the Hebrew proper names and uses Adonai instead of LORD or Yahweh for the tetragrammaton. In my humble opinion, translation tends to downplay the Divinity of Christ. Disgusting!!!
Typical of most things Messianic Jewish, it has a pseudo-Jewish feel about it. Don't waste your money on this.


----------

